# Dozens of baby rabbits dumped in the middle of the night



## Becknutt

--- (KTVI - myFOXstl.com) -- The rabbit population at the Humane Society of Missouri is growing rapidly. Someone has been dumping dozens of baby bunnies at the facility in the middle of the night. FOX 2's Roche Madden reports on the growing mystery. 

Fox2 Saint Louis Video News Clip


----------



## SOOOSKA

I think what they should do with Idiots that leave poor helpless bunnies out in the cold in the middle of the night is to leave them "Butt Naked" far into a forest and let them fend for themselves. 

Sorry but I getso upsetwhen I read stories like this.

Susan


----------



## Becknutt

I couldn't agree with you more. Did you see the article in the UK where someone abandoned a baby in a cage, in the middle of a road to freeze? I don't understand what goes through peoples minds when they are doing these things.


----------



## tonyshuman

111 rabbits THIS YEAR? we've only had 17 days of this year!

it's terrible that someone is doing that, but what a bunch of cute little bunnies!! i hope this tv spot gets people interested so they can adopt them out!


----------



## TreasuredFriend

These stories make you wanna cry. You know they won't all make it. Gratefully humane organizations, volunteers, fosterers & rescues help who they can when someone begins dumping.

ditto on the comments posted already,


----------



## TreasuredFriend

At the shelter where I used to volunteer, staff mentioned a cage of two rabbits were left in the parking lot in January. Both were spared a death of being frozen or eaten although their heartbeats were ceased ...

Why, why, why... 

I'm glad RO exists to call these News items to everyone's attention.


----------



## SnowyShiloh

How terrible! Poor babies. I wish I lived near there! I wonder if anyone from the forum will adopt any. At least the shelter set up looks good, though not equipped to handle that many buns... At our shelter, bunnies are just in cages across the room from the cats.


----------



## FallingStar

Omg, poor bunnies. I think that's just horrible! 111 rabbits?! Wow... Some of those buns are so adorable.  I hope they end up going to nice and safe homes. Just watching this makes me so upset. 


Karlee


----------



## tundrakatiebean

*sarcasm* love that comment by the anchor "rabbits take a lot of work, they tell me as much as a dog" He didn't believe them obviously.

This kind of thing is so horrible, but hopefully the news coverage helps them find more homes...


----------



## Bo B Bunny

*Actually, I think that's exactly what they should do.*

*Becknutt wrote: *


> --- (KTVI - myFOXstl.com) -- The rabbit population at the Humane Society of Missouri is growing rapidly. Someone has been dumping dozens of baby bunnies at the facility in the middle of the night. FOX 2's Roche Madden reports on the growing mystery.
> 
> Fox2 Saint Louis Video News Clip


----------



## Leaf

If anyone can step in to thelp the rabbits it would be VERY appreciated. 

The HSMO St Louis is amazing, and right now overwhelmed. They are currently working with almost 40 dogs confiscated from a DVM's home and today they are on "red alert" after two dogs were thrown 30 feet off a highway overpass last night. One dog has been recovered, one is still MIA but they have people everywhere trying to bring the dog to safety.


----------



## Becknutt

*Leaf wrote: *


> If anyone can step in to thelp the rabbits it would be VERY appreciated.
> 
> The HSMO St Louis is amazing, and right now overwhelmed. They are currently working with almost 40 dogs confiscated from a DVM's home and today they are on "red alert" after two dogs were thrown 30 feet off a highway overpass last night. One dog has been recovered, one is still MIA but they have people everywhere trying to bring the dog to safety.


I HATE PEOPLE. I do not understand the mentality that could do this type of thing.


----------



## slavetoabunny

Look at all those sweet little babies! It makes me want to cry.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

I don't want to seem like some freak or something but - please tell me what is wrong with people today?

I hear of this, read of the kitty Leaf got and how back in the summer, and today on the news..... some waste of DNA threw a 2 year old baby off a bridge into traffic in Hawaii.

Is the whole world becoming evil? My heart breaks over this stuff.


----------



## Leaf

Bo B, I don't know.

It looks like they're going to lose the 'pit bull'. Upon first news his front two legs were broken but I've been calling a friend that works there and she says the dog is in bad shape. It'll take a miracle to save him. We're hoping Mutts N Stuff (pit) rescue can take her or Stray Rescue of St Louis... The Akita/Golden Retriever mix is still at large- or unfound inany condition.

Keep in mind though, there ARE good people in the world and this forum is a great testiment to that.

..

ETA- the pit bull was euthanized on Friday. Still no leads on the other dog.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

As much as I hate some of the fanatical animal rights things.. I understand the point of having stiffer laws for those who are brutal and inhumane to animals.

I'm pretty hard nosed about some things tho - I think "insanity" defenses are a crock for the most part!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Becknutt, I clicked the link but i don't see any more information than the few sentences that you quoted directly from there. that's all i see. What's missing? Where's the rest of the information? Surely there has to be more that i'm not seeing lol! :huh


----------



## Becknutt

It is a video clip, you may want to make sure you have the latest flash player installed. Click here to verify you have flash installed.

Hope it works for you.


----------



## maisy126

I looked at the HSMO website and can't find the bunnies, does anyone know when/if they will be avaliable for adoption?


----------



## maisy126

I looked at the HSMO website and can't find the bunnies, does anyone know when/if they will be avaliable for adoption?


----------



## angoragrl

I just caught on to this one, Leaf do you know if they still have the bunnies? Are they looking for any foster homes?


----------



## Raspberry82

It really is so tragic that bunnies are able to breed and multiply so rapidly and how extremely common it is to have this happen when you take unspayed/un-neutered buns and combine that with a careless or uneducated owner :/. What I never understand is a) once the peson realized they're in deep doo with how fast buns multiply, why do they continue to let it increase and increase? Why don't they go running to a shelter for help immediately before it gets worse!

They're probably scared of getting into trouble for having so many buns and don't want to be found out.


----------



## Raspberry82

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> I think what they should do with Idiots that leave poor helpless bunnies out in the cold in the middle of the night is to leave them "Butt Naked" far into a forest and let them fend for themselves.
> 
> Sorry but I getso upsetwhen I read stories like this.
> 
> Susan



:yeahthat:


----------



## angoragrl

The Missouri House rabbit society has six litters from the dumped bunnies. . . I am not sure where the rest of them are but atleast some of them are getting good foster homes and a good shot at getting adopted.


----------



## Leaf

I just got that information as well.

I have 3 fosters here now at my house after their foster Mom (human) went into labor... They're supposed to be transferred to a new foster home tomorrow morning. I was just an inbetween in this case. These three are prior to the dumping, so not a part of that crew.

...



BABY ALERT!!!! Perhaps you saw some of us on the Fox2 news piece about the serial dumper of rabbits in St. Louis--if not, the link is 

http://www.myfoxstl.com/myfox/pages/ContentDetail?contentId=5505396 

Six litters have been taken into our foster system so far--that's a lot of babies to provide for, especially in a couple of months when they're ready for their spays and neuters. If you can help us out, please send donations on their behalf to MOHRS, PO Box 6362, Chesterfield, MO 63005. 

We encourage private appointments throughout the week. Please e-mail us at [email protected] to schedule an appointment and receive an application form. 

Can't adopt right now? You can help support our foster rabbits by making a donation or volunteering your time. Donations can be sent to HRS of Missouri, P.O. Box 6362, Chesterfield, MO 63006. We are a 501(c)3 charity, so donations are deductible! Please call 314-995-1457 or e-mail [email protected] to volunteer, or visit our website for more information! http://members.petfinder.org/~MO56/index.html


----------

